# Goldfish as Fishing Bait



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've seen some people using goldfish as bait and wanted to know if its legal in the State of Texas. Any input would be Great Thnx

Cris


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

They say goldfish on a full moon at night for flathead catfish is deadly


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah they are legal and good Op bait, they can also live in motor oil it seems. Really hardy bait fish and will stay alive a long time on the hook.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ops and blues will tear em' up. My go to op bait for lines when perch is hard to catch.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Yeah they are legal and good Op bait, they can also live in motor oil it seems. Really hardy bait fish and will stay alive a long time on the hook.


Ill got to Petsmart and try it, never done it before 
Thanks


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

CMAN322 said:


> Ill got to Petsmart and try it, never done it before
> Thanks


Petsmart will probably be expensive. Find a bait shop that sells them.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't give up on the pet shop, esspecially the aquariam shop. Ask for feeder fish, sometimes they'll have the large ones.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

You can net alot of them around the botanical gardens haha!


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to rig them and keeping them alive on the hook!!


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

CMAN322 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to rig them and keeping them alive on the hook!!


We usually just hook them through the tail.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Man the 3rd biggest bass I have ever caught (11 pounds 4 ounces) was caught on a live goldfish at my grandfathers resevoir


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Get some small 1/0 bait hooks and hook thrught he eyes. Not through the pupil but right in front and out the other side. Don't go thru the head.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Man the 3rd biggest bass I have ever caught (11 pounds 4 ounces) was caught on a live goldfish at my grandfathers resevoir


My Dad also caught a 10 pound 7 ounce bass in a small pond.
What do you like best goldfish or minnows as bait.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW, I will be fishing the Lake on Hermann Park. My friend went there fished with goldfish and caught a 7 lb bass.


----------

